# The Miracle of Life



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

The gift of life is the best gift of them all.. ('coz love is the greatest? @[email protected])

Picked up this egg during my vacation in one of the tropical paradises in South-east Asia. Only God knows what's inside. I found it inside a hollow tree stump.










3 weeks later... Boom! Thank goodness it's not a cobra! Lol










A few hours after force hatching/egg C-section. The egg was starting to mold and catch a lot of unwanted fungal growths



















Starting to act normal










At 2 days old, this one's a hearty-eater 










Released the fella back into the wild. Sad to see it go but that's how it should be 

Besides, I already have an adult version of him/her. Right, Fido? 










Enjoy the rest of your weekend guys!


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Aww he's so cute!


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

You want nightmares? Because THIS is how you get nightmares....clicking into one of Neil's posts without knowing what's there


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

They are gorgeous! I went to the shelter this weekend and there was a beautiful ball python up for adoption, so I filled out an application! My boyfriends not too happy haha but I've always wanted to start a reptile "zoo"


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

I pray it doesn't get out... ugh nope NOPE


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hahahahaha! Thank you for your courage to view and post. Know that the snake is not anyways near the US mainland so rest well lol


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Personally I prefer my pets to have fur and be mammals. But I understand the fascination. Reptiles are highly interesting creatures. 
Very nice example of life overcoming odds you have there, Neil.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Young reptiles are no match for furry predators


----------

